# nulev



## daph (Mar 6, 2002)

Is anybody taking nulev? I think it helps but I don't like the side effects. It doesn't really make me feel sleepy but my mind operates much more slowly, which isn't a good thing - I hate feeling stoned! I also find myself kind of tense, clenching my teeth & feeling so much tension in my back that I don't have as good posture as I normally do. It also makes me feel a gripey & quick-tempered, and seems to make me have a ferocious appetite. I hate that when I take it, I'm not my normal, vivacious, vibrant, happy-go-lucky self - but I need something to control symptoms. Anyone else experience this? I've tried donnatol for a while a long time ago & it made me very sleepy. The side effects of nulev aren't as bad as they are with librax. And I really liked the one they pulled off the market that started with an L - I can't remember it now. Anyway, what have other people experienced with nulev? Other alternatives?thanks-


----------

